# Digital camera from 6k-8k



## dpluvuall (Feb 17, 2012)

I need to buy a digicam in a budget upto 8000 max.

I prefer sony, cannon or nikon.
which one would be the best?

It's use is for family purpose photography only,
and i also prefer optical zoom over digital one,

So please help me out i need to buy today only as my family is leaving for a trip at midnight.

and one more thing i wish it should have a decent performance in night too....

I welcome your own suggestions too....
Thanks


----------



## binarycodes (Feb 17, 2012)

These two should fit nicely in your budget
1. Camera Canon IXUS 115 HS Point & Shoot  (around 8K in flipkart)
2. Canon PowerShot SX150 IS Point & Shoot  (around 10K in flipkart)


----------



## dpluvuall (Feb 17, 2012)

it seems worthy but are there couple more choices and please my budget is strictly upto 8000 max.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 17, 2012)

in your price range sony DSC-W630 can be a good choice.. 

you can also seek a 2nd hand digi cam.. like this 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/151391-nikon-coolpix-l110.html
this can give good VFM


----------



## dpluvuall (Feb 17, 2012)

I need a new camera not a second hand....
pls suggest few more!


----------



## dpluvuall (Feb 17, 2012)

Based on posts in this forum i have come up with following models

Canon PowerShot A 3200 IS
Nikon Coolpix S4150
Fujifilm FinePix S2950
Sony Cybershot DSC-W630/B
Sony Cybershot DSC-W530 

So which one will be most suitable and are there any other suggestions !

Only i need a cam with best image quality both in daylight as well as dark
a good battery backup, with image stabilization,

of course within price range of 6500-7500.

and i WON'T buy online.....


----------



## dpluvuall (Feb 17, 2012)

c'mon guys are there no users to post here and help me out i need to buy a cam today evening


----------



## nac (Feb 17, 2012)

Probably you would have bought it by now.

IXUS 115 (you should be getting around 8k) If not,
W530/B
W630/B


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 17, 2012)

Go for A3200 is you want a good cam at a cheap price or go for W630...simple as that


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 18, 2012)

yeah go for sony W630.. you wont regret..


----------



## doom2010 (Feb 19, 2012)

If u find IXUS 115 under 8k go for it.Its a good product.
Otherwise u can choose A3200 model.


----------

